# Good sound effect for monster in the box



## CICreations (Oct 5, 2006)

Happy Halloween guys! I need a really good sound effect for my monster in a box this year. I really wanted something good like maybe a zombie trying to break out of the box or a spooky animal locked up in the box. I looked on the Melty's file share site and got alot of really good stuff for the yard speakers, but nothing really sounded perfect for the monster in a box. Any help would be great. 

Thanks!

-Jason


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You might find something here
http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=61497


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

Large Dinosaur Park: http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/large dinosaur_lunch mp3.mp3


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

jrzmac said:


> Large Dinosaur Park: http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/large dinosaur_lunch mp3.mp3


With knocking: http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/dino knocking.zip (sometimes i have to zip them, don't know why?)


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Here's a link to the "Velociraptor lunch" sound that xtremecreators use in their creature crate. It's just a sound clip from the Jurassic park movie.

This is the clip I use in my creature crate.


----------

